# Al Lewis (Grandpa Munster) 95



## Martial Tucker (Feb 4, 2006)

Darn! Darn! Darn!

R.I.P.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 4, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 5, 2006)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2006)

Goodbye Grandpa. 

.


----------



## green meanie (Feb 5, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 5, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 5, 2006)

.


----------



## kelly keltner (Feb 5, 2006)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 6, 2006)

.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2006)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Drac (Feb 7, 2006)

R.I.P ...No One will ever be able to duplicate his excellent Grampa Munster laugh..


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 7, 2006)

God... I will NEVER forget hearing him on the radio like 2 years ago... the DJ said "Grampa, you are so old, and you are always dating these women in their 20's.  How do you keep up with them?"  and Al Lewis replied "Sonny, at my age, its like trying to shoot pool with a rope!"

His humor will be missed.


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> "Sonny, at my age, its like trying to shoot pool with a rope!"


 
I gotta remember that one..


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 22, 2006)

aw maaann.......

.


----------

